# Christmas Music 2022 Post your Favourites here



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

It's that time of year again folks... Christmas music for everyone...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 30, 2022)

_Virgin Mary_, by Mason Williams, Instrumental.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2022)

"The Rebel Jesus" - Jackson Browne.   Sorry, I can't seem to post the actual video.

https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=6a82...1dHViZS5jb20vd2F0Y2g_dj1UcjFkMGl2eVRUaw&ntb=1

Lyrics:
All the streets are filled with laughter and light
And the music of the season
And the merchants' windows are all bright
With the faces of the children
And the families hurrying to their homes
While the sky darkens and freezes
Will be gathering around the hearths and tables
Giving thanks for God's graces
And the birth of the rebel Jesus

Well they call him by 'the Prince of Peace'
And they call him by 'the Savior'
And they pray to him upon the seas
And in every bold endeavor
And they fill his churches with their pride and gold
As their faith in him increases
But they've turned the nature that I worship in
From a temple to a robber's den
In the words of the rebel Jesus

Well we guard our world with locks and guns
And we guard our fine possessions
And once a year when Christmas comes
We give to our relations
And perhaps we give a little to the poor
If the generosity should seize us
But if any one of us should interfere
In the business of why there are poor
They get the same as the rebel Jesus

Now pardon me if I have seemed
To take the tone of judgement
For I've no wish to come between
This day and your enjoyment
In a life of hardship and of earthly toil
There's a need for anything that frees us
So I bid you pleasure
And I bid you cheer
From a heathen and a pagan
On the side of the rebel Jesus


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Here ya are @jujube ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks to a Seattle radio station back in the 1970s this became a popular Christmas tune in the Pacific Northwest even though it really isn't a holiday song.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Thanks to a Seattle radio station back in the 1970s this became a popular Christmas tune in the Pacific Northwest even though it really isn't a holiday song.


this was huge hit in the UK by Jona Lewie who wrote it and performed it.. it was an anti war song..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> this was huge hit in the UK by Jona Lewie who wrote it and performed it.. it was an anti war song..


As I recall, the Seattle Dj returned from a trip to London with a bootleg copy of the Corey Band version. He played it on his program and as they say, "the phones rang off the wall". This happened in early December and the lyrics aren't clear to an American ear (except for the Christmas reference in one stanza). Hence the association with the holiday in this part of the world. Catchy tune I must admit.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Mavis (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)

Amazing young voices! 
One Voice Children's Choir​


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2022)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I can't get enough of


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 4, 2022)

MistleToe - Funny Christmas Song!    ... lol ..​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 4, 2022)

This one rings true for me


----------



## Llynn (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 4, 2022)

@win231


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

Bella said:


> @win231


Thanks.  It's beautiful - especially the cello!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Raddragn (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 5, 2022)

One of a kind... he made and apparently sold a whole Christmas album.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 6, 2022)

Listener discretion advised


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

I think this is my favourite Christmas song of all time..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

...and I love this too...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

It has to be posted because who could resist this little fella?


----------



## Llynn (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 8, 2022)

Vince Vance & The Valiants


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Annika (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Lilac (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Annika (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 10, 2022)

This song became a signal to our two sons that it was time to leave their bedrooms
and see what 'Santa' had left for them.
I'd put it on, crank it up and wait for the running feet,
We play a lot of Christmas music during the day, but this one is always special.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Chet (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm avoiding Christmas and it's manufactured merriment, so therefore its music too.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


>


Not available Mark


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not available Mark


It is Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops doing a Christmas melody.  Boston Pops Christmas album was always played at our house when I was a kid.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Dec 12, 2022)

The Beach Boys
Little Saint Nick


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

These guys rock!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Choose a station -

*https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/jollysoul

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/xmasinfrisko

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/xmasrocks

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/christmas

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/specials*

Something for everyone, naughty or nice!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2022)

The Beatles


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Cliff Richard with another Christmas Hit in his 80's..  I'm not a Cliff fan but I really like this one..


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Dec 19, 2022)

Bobby Helms
Jingle Bell Rock


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2022)

Good band name!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

( my personal favourite..)


----------



## BobB (Dec 22, 2022)

Sophie Tucker
White Christmas
Here is a video from the Ed Sullivan show, featuring Sophie Tucker.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2022)

Orions Reign featuring Minniva


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

40 mins of Reggae Christmas music


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## 1955 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2022)

Generally speaking, I'd gotten so tired of Christmas music over the years and although we don't celebrate anymore, there are still some Christmas songs I love. Here is a classic.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2022)

And here's a Jazzy one. One of my favorites and I may have posted this before.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

It's Boxing day here in the UK which means we're still very much celebrating Christmas...


----------

